# Lezter Versuch! Need help!

## Schen-Tuu

hey!

vorab: ich weiss, ich nerve. aber ich will nunmal endlich ein komplettes gentoo system drauf haben! falls ihr mir natürlich zu einem anderen raten könnt her damit  :Wink: 

morgen versuche ich es das letzte mal. wenn es dann nicht klappt weiss ich auch nicht weiter. einige kennen mein prob ja: ich bekomme nach einem reboot (nach der installation) keine i-net connection. wie sieht das nun genau mit der config bei der installation aus? also was muss ich ändern, damit ich auch später noch dsl habe.

wollte über knoppix rüberchrooten und dann ein stage1 machen. mal so ein paar infos:

realtek 8193 über hub ins internet (uplink ins modem) (pppoe/rp-pppoe)

hda: windowsxp

hdb: linux root

hdc: linux swap

was muss ich also wo noch einstellen? wann muss ich rp-pppoe installieren? mein verdacht ist ja: nach der installation in portage und dann emerge rp-pppoe. nur ich gehe mal davon aus, dass er dann ins inet will (?). muss ich ausser meiner realtek karte noch was anderes adden (seis für rp-pppoe)? und wie sieht das mit grub aus? grub soll auf hd0 installiert werden, doch dort befindet sich ja schon der windows bootmanager :\.

danke danke danke!

----------

## Tuna

zum dsl:

vieleicht fehlen dir einfach einige kernel module.

emerge rr-pppoe installiert zwar alle programme, die es braucht, um den kernel support musst du dich alelrdings slebst kümmern.

unter network device support gibs nen PPP-protocoll.. den schmarn braucht du + des zeug was da aufpopt ppp over ethernet..  generic und async.. glaub  das wars.

und grup.. na ka.. haus halt drauf.. grub lädt auch windows  :Smile: 

für win selber hab ich noch nie nen boot loader benutzt.

----------

## Schen-Tuu

gut, ich versuch dann gleich nochmal das ganze draufzuhaun. danke erstmal. am besten ist wohl, wenn ich diese options in den kernel reinkompillier, oder?

----------

## Tuna

naja.. module gehn genauso.. wenn du den module autoloader in den kernel reinhaust lädt er die sogar automatisch.. sonst halt manuell laden.

in den kernel sollte natürlich auch gehen.. wies dir beliebt...

----------

## Schen-Tuu

wo liegt denn da der unterschied? ist das eine schneller oder was?

----------

## Basti_litho

Es gibt keinen wirklichen unterschied. Aber um alles ein wenig besser händeln zu können würde ich möglist viel modular kompilieren.

mfg

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Schen-Tuu wrote:*   

> hey!
> 
> [...]
> 
> realtek 8193 über hub ins internet (uplink ins modem) (pppoe/rp-pppoe)
> ...

 

ich denke, wenn dein dls auf einem hup is, kannst du dir das ppp dings sparen. geht dann doch die ein normales ethernet, oder?

jax

----------

## Schen-Tuu

so, habe gentoo nochmals erfolgreich installiert. erkennt zwar nicht mehr die user font und die swap partition, ABER ich habe nun dsl *freu*. habe halt einfach support in den kernel reinkompilliert  :Very Happy: . werde dann gleich mal ein x-system aufstellen.

----------

